# 5 week old silkie chickens gender



## julie2468 (Jan 11, 2022)

We are new to keeping chickens and have six baby silkies who are almost 5 weeks old. We are interested in finding out which are the girls - are there any experts that would like to have a guess on the sex of these? We have heard that the shape at the top of the beak is one way of telling the boys from girls. Obviously we will have to wait to be sure but are keen to see what others think. Thanks.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I can't do the comb thing. It's something about the girls having either an upright V or an inverted one and the boys, the opposite. 

For me it's seeing them from the side and when a bit older seeing their legs.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I can't do the comb thing. It's something about the girls having either an upright V or an inverted one and the boys, the opposite.
> 
> For me it's seeing them from the side and when a bit older seeing their legs.


I was always taught that comb identification wasn't accurate until later.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Someone years ago noticed the inverted V between whichever sex. I got out shortly after so I never had a chance to test whether it was true or not.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I wasn't ever good at sexing silkies. 
You will probably have to wait a little longer.
@imnukensc might know or @ChickenBiscuts


----------



## imnukensc (Dec 5, 2020)

The only thing I know about silkies, frizzles, etc. is that they're chickens.


----------



## ChickenBiscuts (May 28, 2021)

Gosh, I will be no help at this age, sorry. I can easily sex everything but silkies at this point. I can do it once they’re older, but I’m slow.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Silkies are a challenge to everyone. I raised them for years before I started to notice slight differences when they were very young.


----------



## lovemychixkenz11 (12 mo ago)

They look like all hens !! But don’t say they are 100% cuz one looks like a male.


----------

